

Ask HN: Review UI of my app - Addpiks - feelin_tired

Hi<p>We are currently looking to source some feedback on the UI for our shiny new (free) iphone app, Addpiks, and a friend, Swombat, said HN is the place to ask. So here we are...<p>Would really appreciate any inputs on the UI whether its just from the screenshots at<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/addpiks/id407488046?mt=8<p>or even better from an actual app itself (iphone only currently, sorry android guys)<p>Thanks
Iqbal
======
pedrokost
There is no focus in the app. I have no idea what to do when I see the UI.

Try removing all the unnecessary lines and complexities, such as the borders
of the images, the dividing line between the top bar ("Journal") and the
subheading("recent"). Remove the gap at the bottom between green stripe and
the phone UI.

I think there are too many colors, that don't match well. You could make the
color of the titles ("Dress I need...") like the color of the UI.

That would probably make the app easier on the eye.

Then you could also not italicize the description of each item ("Me,
61-73...") to make it easier to read.

On the right screenshot: Don't allow titles of images be too long. "Movies to
Wa..." seems broken, use "Movies" instead.

Hope this helps. These observations are only based on the screenshots
provided, I haven't tried the app.

~~~
feelin_tired
Awesome, tks for feedback, please do try the app, for a better feel. Its
amazing what you don't see when you are building the app...tks again

~~~
pedrokost
Not everyone has an iPhone. I don't.

------
tomelders
This will sound harsh because I'm going to keep it short, and it's also pretty
harsh.

Nothing in the UI looks considered. None of the elements seem to have space to
breath. The colour palate isn't one I would have chosen. Overall, it looks
amateur.

That said, it's clear what each element does and what the UI is trying to tell
you. So it isn't a UI disaster, but the experience of looking at it isn't
pleasant.

As with all the apps I download, free or not; If I were to choose between this
app and a similar app with a nicer UI, i'd go with the nicer UI because it
implies quality. What constitutes "nicer"? You'll know it when you see it. As
will everyone else.

~~~
feelin_tired
Interesting, not sure how this fits in with post prior to yours about lacking
focus, i.e Is it clear what each element does or not (perhaps two diff
viewpoints).

Trying to define nicer...tom tks for feedback

------
ozziegooen
I personally like like interface. It may be a bit cluttered, as some
suggested. But "no focus"? Really?

One thing that is quite confusing from the given pictures are the given
descriptions. I kind of get that I could make notes of those products, but the
specific examples you gave are really poor. It's hard to tell what's default
text and what the user has inputed. (For the first and third screenshot)

1st shot: It took me quite a while to realize that the big text in green is
inputed by the user, and the stuff in the grey is the location (I thought that
was the note!). I'd suggest first changing the name "Dress I need" to
something like "Remember to purchase", "Dress I need" threw me off. For
location, write "Place: _____"

While these may not be needed for the user, they would make that first
screenshot much more obvious.

~~~
feelin_tired
Ozzie, tks for that, I like the Place: notion it makes sense, am thinking the
order of the screenshots needs to be altered also, tks again, will take on
board for next update. If you have anything else there is a feedback button in
the app itself (if you wish to try it) and you can add up/down vote ideas
there also.....should hv seen the first version :-)

------
Sodaware
I'd change the perspective on the icons so they're flat, rather than at a
slight angle. They look a little out of place to me.

Also, the CSS and all images on <http://www.addpiks.com/> are returning 404
errors.

~~~
feelin_tired
blame the techie for playing when he should not, fixed :-)

------
LeonW
Hi Iqbal, really like the app. I totally understand what I am supposed to do
and see a clear purpos. I know this feedback might not be overly helpful to
you, but I have nothing else on my fingertips right now. :)

------
zaph0d
Noisy.

~~~
feelin_tired
tks, all of it, or just some screens

------
OoTheNigerian
Sorry bro,I am the robot ilk. Put a clickable link in the comment area.

~~~
swombat
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/addpiks/id407488046?mt=8>

